# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Перинатальные матрицы Грофа

## Домик в деревне

По мнению трансперсональных психологов, рождение – это первая травма, которую переживает ребенок, и она настолько сильна, что оказывает влияние на всю последующую жизнь. Станислаф Гроф – американский врач, которому принадлежит теория базовых пренатальных матриц,- например, утверждал, что те или иные свойства личности, черты характера, особенности поведения и наши последующие психологические проблемы находятся в прямой зависимости от процесса рождения. Он выделил несколько стадий родов – 4 базовые перинатальные матрицы.

На основании того, с какими проблемами пришлось столкнуться каждому из нас на той или иной стадии рождения, или, напротив, насколько успешно они были пройдены, и строится в дальнейшем личность взрослого человека.

*Первая матрица* – «*матрица невинности, матрица безмятежного счастья, нирвана*»
Она формируется с момента зачатия и до начала родовых схваток.
Это – период безмятежности, покоя и радости. Если беременность протекает легко, мама любит и принимает своего будущего малыша, старается общаться с ним, поддерживать, то человек навсегда сохраняет в памяти ощущение радости и спокойствия, ему проще «вспомнить» эти ощущения во внеутробной жизни. Иными словами, человек, имеющий «правильную» первую матрицу, чаще радуется жизни, более оптимистичен и способен надеяться на лучшее в любых обстоятельствах.
Если же беременность стрессовая, ребенок – нежеланный, то в подсознании человека откладывается склонность к депрессиям, ощущение «ненужности» в этом мире. Такие дети чаще болеют, им присуще чувство вины за какие-то, на самом деле неведомые им проступки, которых они не совершали.
Как исправить положение, если вы случайно, по незнанию или в порыве отчаяния «испортили» своему малышу первую матрицу? Бывает, что женщина под давлением обстоятельств решает сделать аборт, но в последний момент останавливается. Или просто желает, чтобы беременность «исчезла». Или слишком хочет ребенка определенного пола (что также является ошибкой и формирует у малыша комплекс неоправданных ожиданий, чувство вины перед родителями за то, что он не такой, каким его ожидали увидеть).
В общем, если вы чувствуете, что могли каким-то образом «огорчить» своего будущего малыша, в первую очередь вам нужно успокоиться и понять, что любую ошибку можно исправить. Уверенность в этом – первый шаг к успеху.
Во-вторых, важно принять свою беременность, своего ребенка, каким бы он ни был, в какой бы неудобный для матери момент времени он ни появился. Осознайте, что этот кроха в вашем животе – ВАШ ребенок, что скоро вы встретитесь и полюбите друг друга еще крепче, чем вам может казаться сейчас.
Старайтесь постоянно поддерживать контакт с малышом. Это очень хорошо делать путем медитаций, очень удобно - в теплой ванне, в расслабленном состоянии. А можно просто положить руку на живот и мысленно или вслух сказать своему малышу теплые слова, спеть песенку. Главное – думать о нем как о самом любимом и желанном! Тогда никакие стрессы не смогут помешать крохе развиваться правильно и гармонично.
«Застрявший» в этой матрице человек обычно очень инфантилен, не слишком активен в социуме. Люди, склонные решать свои проблемы с помощью алкоголя, наркотиков – это именно те, у кого зафиксировалась матрица невинности – как попытка уйти в состояние внутриутробной нирваны, спокойствия, безответственности, заботы. Депрессия – также часто результат «записанной» во внутриутробном периоде информации о своей ненужности (экспериментально, с помощью гипноза, было доказано, что тяжелыми депрессиями в 80% страдают те, кто был нежеланным и матери которых думали об аборте). Впоследствии, даже будучи любимыми, обласканными эти люди сохраняют в глубине себя убеждение «я никому не нужен, меня никто не любит», Часто они отвергают мать, причем иногда это выражается уже сразу после рождения, когда ребёнок отказывается взять грудь.
В позитиве матрица невинности - это способность человека отдыхать, расслабляться, давать себе волю лениться, набираться сил и энергии.
*
Вторая матрица* – «*матрица жертвы, матрица страдания*»
Формируется с момента начала схваток и до начала непосредственного «выхода» малыша. Ее символы – безысходность и отчаяние. Ребенок в матке чувствует нехватку кислорода, окружающее его (до этого такое мягкое и безмятежное!) пространство сжимается, давит. Малыш и рад бы выбраться, бороться, но выход из матки еще закрыт, бежать некуда…
Опыт переживания этой матрицы в дальнейшем сказывается на том, как человек переживает резкое изменение ситуации, внезапное возникновение проблем. Ведь даже в утробе кто-то сжимается от ужаса и пассивно ожидает решения своей участи, а кто-то пытается искать выход, толкается.
Когда начинаются схватки, матери очень важно поддержать своего малыша, показать ему, что в борьбе он не один. Тогда меньше вероятность безынициативного «замирания» - чувствуя поддержку, плод борется с обстоятельствами – и в будущем человек из сложных ситуаций будет искать выход, а не ждать какого-нибудь самостоятельного разрешения.
Также очень хорошо, если при кесаревом сечении ребенок некоторое время «побудет в схватках» - тогда у него также сформируется вторая матрица, он будет больше готов к переходу во внешний мир, чем тот малыш, которого извлекли из матери в плановом порядке, до начала родовой деятельности.
(Проблема тех, кто появился с помощью кесарева сечения, не пройдя 2-ю матрицу (плановое кесарево сечение) в том, что у них в большинстве случаев полностью отсутствует инстинкт самосохранения и чувство страха. Известно, что в армии Наполеона был специальный отряд «кесарят», совершенно бесстрашных и безбашенных воинов, лезущих на рожон.)
У людей, зафиксировавшихся в Матрице жертвы всегда всё плохо. Они боятся сделать лишний шаг. Вечные нытики и жалобщики. Часто сочетается с 1-й матрицей. Поэтому – также депрессии, постоянные неудачи. Им кажется, что все их обижают, весь мир против них. Это люди, живущие в постоянном ощущении, что выхода нет. Не умеют радоваться, сложно видеть хорошее.

*Третья матрица* – «*матрица борьбы», "матрица достижения цели*"
Шейка матки раскрыта, теперь ребенок не пассивен, он начинает выбираться из ставшего агрессивным «домика». И если до этого была принята активная позиция, то прохождение по родовым путям становится для ребенка первым опытом сознательного преодоления пути.
По Грофу, именно в этот период закладываются основы большинства поведенческих, психологических и, как следствие, социальных проблем. Например, в дальнейшем, когда ребенок вырастает и «рождается» из семьи, отделяясь от родителей, он «вспоминает» опыт третьей матрицы. И здесь очень важно, рождался ли он сам, или ему «пришли на помощь (простимулировав роды).
Поэтому в родах желательно обойтись без стимуляции, разрезов, кесарева сечения и других «облегчающих» рождение приемов, если на то нет действительно веских оснований. Иначе человек подсознательно всегда будет ждать посторонней помощи и меньше верить в свои силы.
В негативе те, кто зафиксирован в матрице борьбы – агрессоры, революционеры, террористы, садисты. В крайних проявлениях – маньяки.
Для этих людей жизнь – борьба и смысл они видят только в этом.
В позитиве матрица борьбы дает инстинкт самосохранения, способность защищать, достигать цели, активно проявлять себя в различных жизненных ситуациях. Быть успешным. Здоровая сексуальность.
Часто 3-я матрица сочетается со второй, что дает такие состояния как маниакально-депрессивный психоз, биполярную депрессию, когда идет смена состояний от подавленного до агрессивного.
Кстати, при депрессии агрессия часто подавляется, и при правильной работе психолога с депрессивным пациентом первым признаком успеха является именно выражение агрессии.

*Четвертая матрица* – «*матрица Любви*»
Это первые минуты и часы после рождения. В идеале это должно быть возвращение в безмятежность и покой –на теплый мамин живот, к груди, сладкому молозиву, приглушенному свету, интимной обстановке, отсутствию лишних людей, голос матери, её запах, её сердцебиение, которое невозможно ни с чем спутать. Радость окружающих от появления Новой Жизни на Свет Божий. К сожалению, в подавляющем большинстве советских роддомов, да и сейчас тоже, такое было невозможно.
Ребёнка часто грубо хватают, трясут, отнимают от матери, кидают на холодный дермантиновый столик…Увы, у рожденных при Советском Союзе, к сожалению матрица Любви часто отсутствует. Если честно, за свою 12-летнюю практику я видела только двух (!!!) человек с этой матрицей.
Это люди, которые живут с ощущением, что весь мир любит и принимает их, и они принимают в этот мир с любовью и радостью, и искренне и с любовью относятся к окружающим. По жизни это везунчики, удача прямо бегает за ними, их все любят. «Солнечные люди».

* * *
Для решения «взрослых» проблем Гроф с помощью специально разработанного им метода холотропного дыхания (специальная дыхательная техника) вводил своих пациентов в состояние, схожее с трансом, и заставлял переживать травму рождения снова и снова – до тех пор, пока все четыре стадии не были успешно пройдены.

http://www.evolutions.com.ua/.phtml

Вот такая информация встретилась. Как-то общались на эту тему с Ласточкой. Больше на тему как скомпенсировать неидеальные роды. Я вот думаю, что вся техника ЕР (гв, сс, высаживание), как раз очень хорошо компенсируют, если не все, то практически все. Как вы думаете, вообще какие мысли по этим перинатальным матрицам?

----------


## lastochka

Насколько же это все соответствует действительности. Давно я знаю про эти матрицы...И, может быть, ты и права, что гв, сс и прочее могут  хоть как-то, но компенсировать неестественные роды...Но у меня такой вопрос: а есть ли способ все это компенсировать будучи уже взрослыми людьми? То есть исправить это все у себя самих? мы же и есть те самые дети Советского Союза...Я вот, например, яркий пример 1+2. Страдаю депрессиями с подавлением агрессии, жду, что само все разрулится, не умею радоваться жизни, близко воспринимаю негатив(не умею отделять "сквозящую" информацию) и долго его потом переживаю..ну просто клиент психиатра. И   очень жаль, что и детей пока не могу научить радоваться жизни, хотя вроде теоретически доношу до них эту мысль, а примера-то у них перед глазами нет..Мама часто грустная...Вот как это все исправить? Кроме психолога есть варианты?

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки, отличная информация , я ее разделяю. 
В воскресенье были с мужем у психолога, как раз разбирали ситуации рождения и детства, отношения наших матерей к нам, и к чему это привело и во что вывело.
Причем оказалось, что все эти пренатаьные трамвы глубоко ложаться под корку и убрать их уже не возможно. Можно лишь найти причину и поменять свое отношение все время работая над собой.

Буду изо всех си стараться, чтобы не нанести травму своему ребенку!!! Не так то это легко

----------


## kazangi

роды - это вообще подкорковый процесс, если "включать корочку" , то можно помешать родовому процессу. Лучше всего просто стараться не мешать организму делать свое дело.

----------


## yakudza

Отличная информация! Уверена, что всё это соответствует действительности. Спасибо, что разместила! На курсах Катя Беляева рассказывала нам об этом, но опять же за 2 года уже подзабылось!
Я считаю, что это надо бы распечатать и на стену в Женских консультациях вешать! А то висит там всякая фигня, а то, что действительно важно, собирать приходится по крупицам. И многое проходит мимо большинства женщин.

----------


## kiara

Абсолютно разделяю взгляды Грофа!
Травма, так и останется травмой - как шрам, заживет, но след будет. Скорректировать "уродливость" шрама можно, можно и без помощи психолога, но либо нужно иметь невероятно тонкое мироощущение (что крайне большая редкость - это не редкий дар, просто сохранить эту тонкость ну очень сложно), либо работать над получением информации и разбирать все самому. Что очень сложно и долго. Психолог или психоаналитик быстрее выделить "якоря" проблем - и запустит ваши копания в себе в нужном русле.
Работа над собой - действительно верный путь. Долгий, сложный и кропотливый, требующий большого терпения.
Скажу сейчас не как профессионал, а как человек, прошедший небольшой участок такого пути - это больно невероятно! Силы душевные требуются недюжие и при этом нужен постоянный источник подпитки-вдохновения, или упорство - у меня было последнее.
Но это нужно. И не столько ради наших детей, сколько в первую очередь - ради себя самих! Ибо, верно Ласточка пишет - "мама часто грустная" - ради детей она если и будет веселиться, но результат все равно будет не тот - ибо это фальшь и дети все равно её считают....
Поэтому нужно ради себя самих! ради того, что живем мы очень-очень мало на самом деле, и самое важное что есть в этой жизни - это люди и людские отношения!!!! Никакие цели не стоят простого человеческого общения, искренности и любви. Ни ради чего и кого нельзя "терпеть" и жить в бесконечной фальши, несвободе, лжи и грусти, не говоря уж о насилии..Ибо - все это наши дети, как модель первого человеческого взаимоотношения, запомнят и заложат в себя.
Я много примеров видела, когда работала в ин.Сербского (институт судебной психиатрии), тогд я не сильно вникала в рассуждения о матрицах и самих родах, просто не было нужной инфы - с матерями не поговорить, но о раннем детстве (насколько возможны были воспоминания), детстве - мы много беседовали с "подопечными"...
Кстати - тогда я впервые узнала о памяти тела в момент рождения. 
Мне за всю жизнь пришлось видеть 4 раза сны памяти тела о рождении...жутко...но эффект, безусловно - невероятный!
А вы видели подобные сны? Какие у вас были образы? У меня это водоворот из песка, труба с тряпочками и земляные кучи и водосточные сливы...И каждый раз этот жуткий страх, что задохнусь, но решаюсь и "прыгаю" в этот водоворот или трубу...

----------


## lastochka

Киара, так это и есть сны о родах???? Ничего себе вы мне сейчас глаза раскрыли...Да!  Я видела такие сны.Причем они приходят как раз-таки в момент моих сильнейших эмоциональных переживаний, когда думаю долго о родах Кирилла или(что еще хуже) Васи. Переживаю внутри, а потом такие вот сны...Я ж когда Васю рожала, все утро эти матрицы в голове прокручивала и прикидывала, как бы мне сгладить для сынульки все это дело. 
И о себе могу сказать точно, что знаю, откуда "ноги растут". У мамы непростая беременность .жуткие отношения с папой, в конце концов она уехала к своей маме(моей бабушке) и родила меня под славным городом Нижним Новгородом, где я и прожила какое-то время детства. То есть всю подоплеку с подробностями я знаю, маму очень понимаю, даже оправдываю. И часто об этом думаю как о причине того, что не умею находить в каждом мгновении жизни простого человеческого счастья...И потом думаю о родах детей. И потом вижу эти сны...У меня какие-то высотки, что ли...Прыгать с них нужно. До, еще очень много страха в таких снах. Просыпаюсь в поту. Кстати, еще вода. В неё нужно нырять...Вода все время почти присутствует в том ил ином варианте. И я эту воду ужасно боюсь. Хлебнула я , что ли, околоплодных вод? В первый раз описываю свои сны...странные ощущения :Smile: 
И что теперь с ними делать? Можно их тоже как-то проработать,чтобы хоть чуточку изменить свою внутреннюю сущность?

----------


## kazangi

у меня последний такой сон был в подростковом возрасте. Знаете это ощущение, когда начинаешь как бы проваливаться куда-то и просыпаешься. В один такой раз я решила (во сне) посмотреть, что там))) и прыгнула. Оказалось очень даже ничего))) все желтенькое, мягенькое, как коридорчик такой, и я летела... летела... и куда-то прилетела и встала на ноги и пошла. А потом начался другой сон.

----------


## kiara

Ласточка, да-именно, приходят такие сны в самые сложные и эмоционально тяжелые моменты. Мудра природа наша, ох как мудра....Возвращает нас в тот родовой стресс, но тем самым высвобождает большую порцию гормонального коктейля - и вот оно, на утро встаем - голова ясная, все пути понятны и вперед полны сил и энергии решать проблемы!
У Фрейда это описано.
Работать с этим можно, как и с любым сном! Только работа не на год, может и не на два... Я за примерно 3 - 4 года справилась так с проблемой кошмаров - боязни высоты. На самом деле решалась совершенно другая моя проблема, но в моем бессознательном - это была высота. Я сама училась и см с этим работала.
Сейчас вот у меня новая беда, после этих родов я панически боюсь воды...даже не саму воду как таковую, а себя в ней - нырнуть это что-то запредельное! Как только вода смыкается надо мной - все, забываю как дышать от ужаса...Так что - снова у меня предстоят копания душевные))) Пока не пойму, с какого бока и подступиться...Сознательно страх не испытываю, воду люблю, море обожаю, так что копать мне ох как глубоко придется...Как нить напишу про это в дневнике.

----------

